# Want to make a DIY Mesh cover, don't know where to start.



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

So, title says it all. I know some people sell kits but the ones I've seen are pricey approx 50$+. I have a 30 Gallon tank. Did anyone here make one? Where can I buy them? I know home hardware sells some stuff, they have cheap frames + connectors, but I can't find the netting ANYWHERE. Any suggestions would be great, thanks!


----------



## Reefy69 (Mar 8, 2016)

I know the website BRS sells it for 11.99US but by the time you add in the screen frame, connectors and the stuff that makes it stick to the frame, your still at $40+. I heard home depot may have it, but I haven't checked to confirm. If you're looking to save money you could just find an old screen, take the actual screen material out, cut the frame down to the size of your tank and put a new screen in. that way your just buying the screen material and saving on the frame. I'm not sure what the long term effects of the saltwater getting on an older aluminum frame would be but it would save you a couple $$ and do the job for now.


----------

